# Sluggish cognitive tempo, Could this link to some SAD cases?



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Sluggish Cognitive Tempo (SCT)* is a descriptive term which is used to better identify what appears to be a homogeneous group within the ADHD predominantly inattentive (ADHD-I or ADHD-PI) classification in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, fourth edition. It has been estimated that the SCT population may make up 30-50% of the ADHD-PI population.

In many ways, those who have an SCT profile have the opposite symptoms of those with classic ADHD: Instead of being hyperactive, extroverted, obtrusive, and risk takers, those with SCT are passive, daydreamy, shy, and "HYPO"-active in both a mental and physical way. They also don't have the same risk factors and outcomes. Their demeanor is sluggish, as if "in a fog." and logically they also process information more slowly. A key behavioural characteristic of those with SCT symptoms is that they are more likely to be lacking motivation. They lack energy to deal with mundane tasks and will consequently seek things that are mentally stimulating because of their underaroused state. Those with SCT symptoms show a qualitatively different kind of attention deficit that is more typical of a true information input-output problem, such as memory retrieval and active working memory. Conversely, those with the other two subtypes of ADHD are characteristically excessively energetic and have no difficulty processing information.

*Main Symptoms:*
-A significant subset are hypoactive and sluggish and have slow response speeds.
-Primary deficit in working memory, especially prominent in auditory processing because of the demands it places on working memory.
-Tend to be *overely self-conscious*.
-Social problems because too *passive, shy, or withdrawn*.
-More likely to be *introverted*.
-Internalizing disorders, such as *anxiety* or *depression*, are somewhat more common in children with ADD than those with ADHD. ADD children tend to be socially isolated or withdrawn. Reading and language deficits and problems with mental mathematical calculations are more commonly comorbid with ADD than with ADHD.
-A significant percentage are not helped by methylphenidate.
-Those who are helped by methylphenidate often do best at low doses.
A significant subset are helped by amphetamines rather than methylphenidate. Amphetamines affect both the reuptake and release of catecholamines. A marked deficit in the release of DA and NE might cause sluggishness and underarousal.
-People with ADD are not so much easily distracted as easily bored. Their problem lies more in motivation than in inhibition.
Main Article: http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articl ... id=1474811

Pretty interesting anyway.

I was just diagnosed with InAttentive ADD by the way.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i could be diagnosed already..


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Interesting. I don't think it applies to me though. 

What does "slow response speeds" mean in real terms, taking longer to do what? Make a decision, return a serve in tennis?


----------



## AnnaMarie121385 (May 20, 2011)

That is totally me, except one thing... I was always really good at reading, but I grew up in a home that was very reading oriented so that probably combated that a little. Language, I would say was a little trickier. It seemed like I always had trouble getting what was in my head out of my mouth. I had a hard time expressing the way I felt and would end up getting really upset and crying.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Interesting, but yes, "slow response speeds" and "deficit in working memory" needs to be qualified. Exactly how are they measuring this? Is it a test you take?

How fast do the responses need to be to prove you don't have it? How slow to prove you do have it? How good does your memory have to be to prove you don't have it?

Otherwise, anyone who has social anxiety and depression from early childhood (me) might say they have this.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Ancient thread is ancient.

There's a pretty big correlation, at least an anecdotal one, between ADHD-PI and SA.


----------



## alan78 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just found out about this a few weeks ago, fits me down to a t.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, good find. I have never heard about this but it sounds a little like somebody I know.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I have problems doing math, mainly the harder stuff they do in high school. I am over self conscious, shy, withdrawn, anxious and prone to depression.


----------



## Slimeball (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, that sounds like me.


----------

